# Went for movie with a girl



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

**


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yay!


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

You went out, that is what matters, congrats! :boogie


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

:clap


----------



## Guitar_Guy44 (Feb 13, 2007)

tired_tool said:


> I had made a post in the Coping forum about how I was to go with a girl for karting and how she developed cold feet at last minute. Well, she called up a week ago for a movie and I went yesterday. I wore two sweaters to appear less thin than I am (thank heavens the weather allowed that  ). I was afraid I'd be trembling, stammering fool, but it went great, as far as anxiety part was concerned. I was more or less anxiety free. We saw the movie, walked around chatted a while then went for lunch. To be honest, I found 'Babel' boring and then we were clueless how to spend time after the movie, occasionally she appeared bored but at least I did it.
> 
> While leaving she said we should watch a play together some day. Actually she said nobody wants to go out for a play...not very flattering, but WTH. So I made a deal to go for the play if she goes karting with me :b


I also wear as much clothing as i can to look less skinny, i dont think ne1 on this forum is skinnier then me im 16 a guy and im 5 foot 7 and i only weigh like 120 :sigh my shoulder blades stick out of my back :sigh


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## Mr_nobody (Jan 30, 2007)

> I also wear as much clothing as i can to look less skinny, i dont think ne1 on this forum is skinnier then me im 16 a guy and im 5 foot 7 and i only weigh like 120 :sigh my shoulder blades stick out of my back :sigh


I think I've got you beat. I'm 22, 5'11" and 120 lbs.

I try to work out once in a while. I'll work out once a day for about a couple weeks and then I get depressed because I realize that I have no body fat to build off of and then I'll stop for about a month.

When I was in school I used to wear long sleeves year-round to hide my arms and wrists because that was what I got made fun of for the most.

tired_tool, I wish it were possible for me to go out with a girl. In the past two years the only person I've gone to the movies with is my mom.


----------



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

As far as being skinny, well, I understand your predicament. I tried to workout once and saw nothing after 2 months; got so depressed that I never went back to weights. And multiple clothing is no good as the warmer weather sets in :b 

@guitar_guy: Well, you're only 16 so I think you may still put on as you grow, hormones kicking in and all.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

YAY Congrats!!! I remember that post about the go-karting, and I'm SO glad that you guys ended up doing something together!!!!!!! Hope you guys do the play/karting... IMO those would be fun dates


----------



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

**


----------

